# ECM8000 Sensitivity (open-circuit sensitivity)



## calad91 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello friends

I have a new Behringer ECM8000 microphone that I want to use for SPL measurements. I need to do that its sensitivity in mV/Pa.

The attached technical specifications sheet says the sensitivity is 70 dB (positive and without any other unit). I thought it was an error given that sensitivities are generally a negative value. 


So, I contacted Behringer support asking the mV/Pa value and the answer was:

*
70 dBV = .316 mV/Pa
*

I think 0.316 mV/Pa is a really low sensitivity. Old ECM8000 used to have a sensitivity around 10 mV/Pa, so I think the value they gave me is not correct.

So, does anybody know the actual sensitivity of the new Behringer ECM8000?

Many thanks in advance for your help

Regards.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is a sample report from CSL for one from 2011 that is 11 mV/Pa: http://www.cross-spectrum.com/cslmics/001_mic_report.pdf

The mics will vary though, if you have some other SPL meter and will be using REW you can calibrate the mic against the external meter.


----------



## calad91 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you John. 

I think I'll take your advice and calibrate the microphone with an SPL meter.

I'm realizing that the microphone has changed A LOT. For example, the impedance, wich before was 600 Ohms (attached file in this reply) is 200 Ohms in the new mic. 

The sensitivity was before "-60 dB", and now is "70 dB".

It is really disappointing that Behringer doesn't provide clear information about such a basic characteristic of a microphone like the sensitivity.


----------

